# Building in progress!!



## jmulley6 (May 23, 2011)

Here is what I'm working on.. should be done by tomorrow! 
just need to finish the door, roof, weiring and use some wood sealer 
let me know what you think.
also what would be the best thing to use to seal the inside wood? the floor is plastic coated but the lower walls I'm worried about getting icky over time..


----------



## Maro1 (May 23, 2011)

Looks great! any washable paint would work for the sidewalls otherwise if you are concerned with moisture use Drylock paint coating.


----------



## Kebechet (May 23, 2011)

I'm going to second Maro1 on the Drylok. However you'll need to let it air out until the fumes are gone, before you add substrate or your tegu.


----------



## slideaboot (May 23, 2011)

DEFINITELY on the Drylok. 3-4 coats. You don't want to spend a bunch of time and money on a cage and NOT protect it from moisture damage. Tegus require a lot of humidity and that humidity will wreak havoc on your wood if it isn't protected. Spend the money and time (and extra week or so with the proper time between coats) and use the Drylok. You could use something different or cheaper, but you'll only be causing yourself more issues down the line.


----------



## herpocrite27 (May 23, 2011)

Call Polygem, they have a 2 part epoxy I have used on both my tegu and my ball python. They are rock hard and 100% waterproof. It's a reptile safre epoxy that is made for Zoo's. It's more pricy than drylock, but it's clear and looks great especially it you like the natural wood color. I have had this product in my tegu cage since september and my python cage has been in use for years a with no signs of damage or leakage. 
Cage looks great. Cant wait to see it complete. One Question, how do you clean it and get your critter out?


----------



## jmulley6 (May 23, 2011)

thanks for the input I'll look up both of those see what I can find. Doesn't look like the weather is gonna let me finish tomorrow  

Herpocrite the door will be on the side and the lid open as well for hard to reach messes


----------

